# Can't pair my iPhone 4 with iPad 2



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

I was trying to setup the iphone Scrabble tile rack for ipad scrabble and I'm supposed to pair my iphone with my iPad...so I thought.

Anyway, I turned on bluetooth on both devices but neither device can find each other.

What the hell am I doing wrong?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

bouche said:


> I was trying to setup the iphone Scrabble tile rack for ipad scrabble and I'm supposed to pair my iphone with my iPad...so I thought.
> 
> Anyway, I turned on bluetooth on both devices but neither device can find each other.
> 
> What the hell am I doing wrong?


The only way you can do that with Scrabble is to have the iPhone version on the iPad, the iPad HD Scrabble version is a seperate app and won't comunicate with the iPhone app. I have tired the same thing.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

meh. never mind. I don't think that is even possible...is it? I found that I can in fact connect to the game but I don't really have to pair the devices.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

bouche said:


> meh. never mind. I don't think that is even possible...is it?


What put the iPhone version on the iPad? Sure it is. I did it through iTunes.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I think the OP is saying that you can not pair your iPhone with your iPad but you can make a BT connection using the tilerack app with the iPad HD version of Scrabble.

Just don't do it in system prefs do it using the game's built in connection.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

DempsyMac said:


> I think the OP is saying that you can not pair your iPhone with your iPad but you can make a BT connection using the tilerack app with the iPad HD version of Scrabble.
> 
> Just don't do it in system prefs do it using the game's built in connection.


Ah ok.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

DempsyMac said:


> I think the OP is saying that you can not pair your iPhone with your iPad but you can make a BT connection using the tilerack app with the iPad HD version of Scrabble.
> 
> Just don't do it in system prefs do it using the game's built in connection.


giddyup. that's what i been sayin'


----------

